# tri tronics flyway wont turn on



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

I purchased a new flyway and charged overnight..collar wouldnt turn on...received my new one charged overnight again! the collar wont turn on...has anyone else had this problem?
coencidentaly both collars had the inspected by"Tuyet" sticker on the box...


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Why havn't you called TriTronics?


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm actually on my 2nd Tri Tronics Flyway G2 and this one has the same problems your having , this one turns on when it wants to and I have to keep screwing around with the button all the time The first one worked for about 4 month's and then quit working , I bought it at Cabela's and after a run around with Tri Tronics I just decided to take it back and Cabelas made good on it . I would try calling Tri Tronics !! Maybe it was the person I talked to but !! I had no luck . Hope they take care of the problem for ya .


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

feetdownhonkers said:


> I'm actually on my 2nd Tri Tronics Flyway G2 and this one has the same problems your having , this one turns on when it wants to and I have to keep screwing around with the button all the time The first one worked for about 4 month's and then quit working , I bought it at Cabela's and after a run around with Tri Tronics I just decided to take it back and Cabelas made good on it . I would try calling Tri Tronics !! Maybe it was the person I talked to but !! I had no luck . Hope they take care of the problem for ya .


Hard to believe, TT has first rate CS. Next time you call get the name of the person you speak with. There are not that many of them. 
It sounds like the collar has a dead battery and not a charger problem


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

I just got the same collar and it recommends on the CD that you only charge it for two hours. Maybe that might have something to do with it. I have been lucky so far and mine is working good. I have the Tri-Tonics Flyway EXP.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I always had good experience with TT customer service -- if yo are still having problems, I'd call them again - ask for Charles - he was great and helped me out when my receiver (G2) broke under warranty.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

I've owned the G2 Pro 100 and just got the Pro 500 G2. Never had any issues out of the box and my 500 was inspected by Tuyet also.

but anyway TT customer service is top notch. have you called? also where did you purchase it from? 

if its DOA (which is extremely rare as you will read) you should be able to just exchange it with the vendor right away!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

I just received the flyway(1 dog) yesterday, and I charged it for 2 hours and it was not working after that. I watched the video and on the part about adding another collar it says to turn transmitter to a 3 and turn collar on by pushing the button. Then hold down continious button and hold in the on/off button on receiver till it makes a double beep (its going to make a beep like you've turn it off first). Then let go. It worked for me.... They must loose link after sitting up for awhile.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Also on your G2's, make sure the battery on the bottom of the transmitter is clean and the terminals are clean and the biggest thing of all.... Turn the battery so it locks! Many people have had an issue with that after shipping or dropping, the batter twists and sometimes moves just enough to not connect.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a flyway 50 that I bought through collar clinic. It was brand new, traded in by a guy who needed a multi dog unit or something. Anyway, I did save a great deal of $$$ but now the plastic keepers that hold the receiver on the collar have broken. I called collar clinic, and because the entire receiver housing will have to be replaced, it would cost about $185. For now I am binding it up with electric tape. We tried making an epoxy bond but that did not work, cracked through on the first use.

I hope its ok to tack this question on to another thread, but I figured as long as were talking about the same type equipment? 

Any experience with this or suggestion?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

FW G2 wont turn off.four months old....third receiver I've had.WTF ?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

They are replacing the rec. again.....but suggested to see page 19 for charging instructions.My turn on button was defective.They say to leave the collar and transmitter ON the cradles....despite what anyone says.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

no idea. bad luck i guess. i know so many guys that have TT "tubes" from G2s to XLSs (2000) that never had a prob to a minor prob.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

TheShadow said:


> no idea. bad luck i guess. i know so many guys that have TT "tubes" from G2s to XLSs (2000) that never had a prob to a minor prob.


I have been through a bunch. 2 burned up at the battery and started smoking. 


TT has great sustomer sevice but I hate haveing to always call them
________
Portable vapourizers


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a flyway 50 that I bought through collar clinic. It was brand new, traded in by a guy who needed a multi dog unit or something. Anyway, I did save a great deal of $$$ but now the plastic keepers that hold the receiver on the collar have broken. I called collar clinic, and because the entire receiver housing will have to be replaced, it would cost about $185. For now I am binding it up with electric tape. We tried making an epoxy bond but that did not work, cracked through on the first use.

I hope its ok to tack this question on to another thread, but I figured as long as were talking about the same type equipment? 

Any experience with this or suggestion?



I assume the flyway 50 is a G2? If so, it should be made of Kevlar and they are not suppoe to break - just call tri-tronics customer service. I have broken a few of mine on my 500 G2 and they always tell me they are NOT suppose to break and just send me another one! 

Hope this helps!

Jason


----------

